# Generation adidas cup 16-17'



## younothat (Apr 11, 2017)

Going on in Frisco Texas this week with the world’s top academies vs the MLS academies 

In the second tier Premier Division the MLS results have been good but mixed w/ the MLS academies are currently tips in 3 out of the 4 groups.  Quakes over Chivas 1-0 and Union over Monterrey 2-1.    Overall MLS 4-4 vs the foreign teams so far
https://www.mlssoccer.com/generation-adidas-cup/2017/premier-division/schedule-standings

In the Champions Division MLS have not been doing as well,  at present, 0-8 against teams from abroad.  Flamengo 3-1 over Galaxy and really was'nt even that close. 
https://www.mlssoccer.com/generation-adidas-cup/2017/championship-division/schedule-standings

Still game in hand and the playoffs so will be interesting to see how things shake out but as the Champions Division show still a long ways to go for the MLS academies.


----------



## Dargle (Apr 11, 2017)

younothat said:


> Going on in Frisco Texas this week with the world’s top academies vs the MLS academies
> 
> In the second tier Premier Division the MLS results have been good but mixed w/ the MLS academies are currently tips in 3 out of the 4 groups.  Quakes over Chivas 1-0 and Union over Monterrey 2-1.    Overall MLS 4-4 vs the foreign teams so far
> https://www.mlssoccer.com/generation-adidas-cup/2017/premier-division/schedule-standings
> ...


Perhaps you spoke too soon?  LA Galaxy Academy reportedly crushed Eintracht Frankfurt 3-0 today and the NY Red Bulls beat Club Tijuana 5-0.
 


> *LA Galaxy Academy*‏ @*LAGalaxyAcademy* 19m19 minutes ago
> 
> @*LAGalaxyAcademy* 16s beat Frankfurt 3-0 in the Generation Adidas Cup. Goals scored by Jonathon Estrada, Uly Llanez and Efrain Alvarez.


 


> *Alecko Eskandarian*‏Verified account @*alecko11* 3h3 hours ago
> 
> Watching the @*LAGalaxy* Academy team put on a clinic right now... Super impressive. @*MLS* #*GACup*


----------



## younothat (Apr 11, 2017)

Much better day for MLS in Champs Division 5-3 today.  FC Dallas 1-0 over Real Madrid.    3 day record is just 5-11 , w/ only the Red Bulls making the Semi's.

EA is a good MLS PR  & former Galaxy guy but yeah good to hear they played better today.

Second tier Premier Division has three MLS in the Semi's but there is only ~ 5 total out of 16 from abroad in that division w/ Tigres UANL qualifying.


----------



## mahrez (Apr 13, 2017)

Day 1 in the books for LAFC U-12s at the #GenerationAdidasCup.

Top of group A 
https://www.mlssoccer.com/generation-adidas-cup/2017/u12/schedule-standings


----------



## Colombichi (Apr 13, 2017)

mahrez said:


> Day 1 in the books for LAFC U-12s at the #GenerationAdidasCup.
> 
> Top of group A
> https://www.mlssoccer.com/generation-adidas-cup/2017/u12/schedule-standings


Mahrez, is the LAFC team traveling to GA this week primarily 04 or 05 or a mix? How many players did you take?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2017)

Colombichi said:


> Mahrez, is the LAFC team traveling to GA this week primarily 04 or 05 or a mix? How many players did you take?


It's 05 only. 04s are now U13.


----------



## Colombichi (Apr 14, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It's 05 only. 04s are now U13.


Xav10, the DA system for U-12 is currently 04's with some 05's in the mix depending on club. 10 month DA season finalizes early June.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2017)

Colombichi said:


> Xav10, the DA system for U-12 is currently 04's with some 05's in the mix depending on club. 10 month DA season finalizes early June.


Right I should have explained further. Last year, the Generations Cup was '04 and teams brought 05s. As of 1/1/17, however, the 04's are truly U13. This is a u12 tourney so it's 05 and younger.


----------



## younothat (Apr 22, 2017)

Champions Division: 
River Plate 2, Flamengo 1
Stream @ 




Premier Division
NYC 1, TIG 0 in (ET)
Stream @ https://www.facebook.com/MLS/videos/vb.9733218886/10155253754348887/?type=2&theater&notif_t=live_video&notif_id=1492128869498660

Q&A: LA Galaxy’s Brian Kleiban on the lessons of GA Cup
http://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-boys/qa-la-galaxys-brian-kleiban-on-the-lessons-of-generation-adidas-cup/

*BK's* basically saying ussda academy league doesn't provide the level of competition needed to complete with the academies from abroad or internationally 

*SW*: Given the difficulties of getting high-level games for the nation’s top youth teams on a week-to-week basis, do you expect to see new leagues or competitions formed among MLS academies or the best clubs in the U.S. Soccer Development Academy?

_*BK*_: I have no influence on those decisions and whether they get done or not. Obviously the key is better competition at the weekend. Without demeaning local clubs, they come in and play all 10 guys behind the ball and they look to counter once or twice a game … it doesn’t really prepare our players. From our perspective in trying to develop professionals, we need better.

What does that translate to? Maybe more international trips for MLS clubs, maybe an own league with just the top-tier DA teams and MLS clubs … more meaningful games – at the end of the day that’s what’s important for player development. Obviously we see it at the international level where we lack those little minute details. We would get them if we had these intense battles week in and week out.


----------



## La Pulga (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm going to agree 100% with BK.  Speaking from our 03 U13 competition galaxy which is the top team isn't challenged on a consistent basis.  The DA team that are around aren't there on merit rather on politics.  I would rather there only be four or five true  all star level teams that competed locally and then travel to regional based competitions.  Trying to include more teams and more players is plain stupid for developing for top level competitions. 
One thing that DA should do it install free substitutions.  So that player play at full speed for the full time.  Participating in European tournaments I've seen how intensity is and competing for time on the pitch develops players.  Having good players in the bench looking for 5-10 minutes at the end of the game is disgusting in what we call "developmental academies".  
So if you have the power to make changes are reading this, I wish free substation would added. 
Keep up the good work BK.


----------



## ray8 (Apr 23, 2017)

La Pulga said:


> I'm going to agree 100% with BK.  Speaking from our 03 U13 competition galaxy which is the top team isn't challenged on a consistent basis.  The DA team that are around aren't there on merit rather on politics.  I would rather there only be four or five true  all star level teams that competed locally and then travel to regional based competitions.  Trying to include more teams and more players is plain stupid for developing for top level competitions.
> One thing that DA should do it install free substitutions.  So that player play at full speed for the full time.  Participating in European tournaments I've seen how intensity is and competing for time on the pitch develops players.  Having good players in the bench looking for 5-10 minutes at the end of the game is disgusting in what we call "developmental academies".
> So if you have the power to make changes are reading this, I wish free substation would added.
> Keep up the good work BK.


Galaxy could play the 5 minutes at the end of game players against the weaker teams, like many academies do. But that may mean taking a few losses. Galaxy can't be seen losing since they're fully funded MLS and Bakersfield isn't. 
BK saying Galaxy's lack of competition is preventing development is also providing himself an ideal excuse for not performing. It's not that Galaxy's development system or player pool is inferior, they're just not accustomed to playing quality teams.


----------

